# Extended Stays in Thailand



## ambria (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm hoping someone will be able to give me some tips or advice. 

My friend and I are hoping to have an extended stay in Thailand (at least 4 months). Besides the issues we may have getting tourist visas for that long, I'm not sure how long we can hold out financially. We'd love to be able to work legally. 

How difficult is it to get a work visa? Would we have to be hired before hand?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Visa info here, there's no Tourist Visa for 4 months you would have to leave the country within that time.

And a caution - you _may_ be asked to show you have the funds to support yourself - only happened to me once (Singapore) when applying for a new TV

Jobs for foreigners are rare; employment is protected for Thai people unless it is a job that a Thai cannot do, in my exp few short-term employment opportunities.

Here is a link to a list of Thailand's restricted occupations


----------



## ambria (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for the info, I'll check it out.

Are other expats allowed to hire my friend and me?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ bad news - no - unless it is in an occupation not prohibited as per the list and they are legally entitled to hire . . . or they would likely be prosecuted as well. 

They could not hire you legally, tax etc without a valid work permit.

There are no shortage of examples of people being caught out, and a common way is from a tip-off from a local.

An example from my own experience, we have a farm property north of here - I can use the tractor as transport to go to the shops but if I use it on the farm property itself I would be breaking the law; even had a visit from the local police one day when i was felling trees on an adjacent property, as a result I presume of a call from someone driving past, they're obliged to follow-up.

*Note:* Having said that - I am sure the same applies in most countries - breaching the conditions of a visa or working without a work permit would generally result in fine and/or detention and/or deportation.


----------

